# Upper Colorado Red Dirt Creek Bridge



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

Construction is completed on the Red Dirt Bridge. It is a vast improvement from the old one. The rock on each side is new and I'm sure it will shift with high water. 
At current flow there is a slot on far river right. The main channel is a center to right move if the current rocks stay put. 



























Check Eagle County Open Space out on https://m.facebook.com/ECOpenSpace/


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting that and we appreciate ECOS reaching out to us on the Buzz!

Question - is there any idea what flow level the bridge clearance will become less than about 4 feet? They should have this data in the design documents or somewhere from the modeling.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

The engineering firm said it would likely be on the order of the 10yr flood cfs of 15,000cfs. The railroad and Red Dirt bridges share the same height. Hope that helps. 


Check Eagle County Open Space out on https://m.facebook.com/ECOpenSpace/


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you much! Nice work! 

Did they remove rock constricting flow in the last couple weeks? I feel like it was much bigger on 5/3 when I ran it last!


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

The cofferdams were removed. Look closely at the pictures and you'll see there is still some rock along the sides. 


Check Eagle County Open Space out on https://m.facebook.com/ECOpenSpace/


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow! That's truly awesome, the old set up was just sketchy, super stoked to see what looks like really awesome progress for safer boating.
Huge thanks!!


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

ECOS Ranger, thanks for the update. Do you have a photo on the setup side that shows the railroad bridge as well since the columns are not lined up with the two bridges being so close at Red dirt? Amazing work by Eagle county on replacing so many bridges on Colorado River road in recent years. Any progress on replacing "private" bridge immediately above The Two Bridges takeout for better safe passage at high water? Also, what are the measurements under that bridge and river flows that cause the upper "old" takeout to be used? It's a real rodeo at two bridges at high water!


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmrider19 (Feb 5, 2004)

A note for anyone running this stretch of the river. The "Rock" that was left in place during construction of the bridge is directly in the main flow of the river. You do have to make a hard pull either right or left to avoid the rock. We ran it last weekend, and a couple of very experienced boatmen rubbed the rock a bit. Anyone in a drift boat should be especially paying attention. The rock is just left of center, in the main channel, just below the new road bridge. If you set up early enough, it isn't hard to get right of the rock. This rock could spell heartache for a drift boat if your are not paying attention. Taking the far right slot through the railroad bridge, and staying right through the road bridge is definitely an option as well at higher levels. Hopefully this rock does shift as flows continue to rise.


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

jonstavney said:


> ECOS Ranger, thanks for the update. Do you have a photo on the setup side that shows the railroad bridge as well since the columns are not lined up with the two bridges being so close at Red dirt? Amazing work by Eagle county on replacing so many bridges on Colorado River road in recent years. Any progress on replacing "private" bridge immediately above The Two Bridges takeout for better safe passage at high water? Also, what are the measurements under that bridge and river flows that cause the upper "old" takeout to be used? It's a real rodeo at two bridges at high water!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


I don't have any other photos, I'll try and get some next time I float through there. I don't see the "private" bridge at Two Bridges changing. We will open the bypass ramp at ~5000cfs.


----------

